
VMware to acquire startup CloudHealth in push to grow cloud offerings - coloneltcb
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-vmware-cloud/vmware-to-acquire-startup-cloudhealth-in-push-to-grow-cloud-offerings-idUSKCN1LC1T7
======
devhead
Congrats; good for Cloudhealth tech to get a great offer. Hope this will bring
increased budgets for them to continue to improve their solution.

